# Some Progress With JR!



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

As of tommorow we have had our JR for 2 weeks. He is getting use to us know and he is even doing alittle chattering as I call it in the mornings. Hadn't had any luck yet with him eating his pellets or vegtables but I still put both of those in his cage every morning, in the late afternoon I add some seeds to his pellets and he is eating his seeds and I hope some of the pellets too.

Last Wednesday I started trying to give him seeds out of my hands but he hadn't gone for that method yet.

He will eat the millet out of my fingers and let me pet his head alittle so I think that is real progress.

I am going to keep doing this for the next week or 2 and then would like to start getting him to get on my finger or hand.

Anyone have suggestions for my next steps?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would keep on what you are doing and when he feels so confident try learning step up


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

I am so excited - today while I was working with Jr I gave him his millet and he ate it out of my hand like he always does! the last 3 days I have also been changing things up some and I will put the millet in my right hand and get my left hand next to the perch his setting on and i have been saying " Step Up " and so far he had only put maybe 1 foot on and that was it. Kept working today and he steped up, caught me by suprise at first and I think it did him too. He kept eating and after a few minutes he had had enough and stepped back on the perch. He did pretty good!

I also found some bird pellets that he really likes to! this is the first time he has eaten anything but seeds. The package said to gradually over time decrease the amount of seeds so that is what I plan to do. Hopefully I can get him completly off seeds!

I think maybe after I get him pretty tamed i can get him to eat vegtables from my hand, especially if he sees me eating it!

I know he is not completly trained yet but this is progress!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What i do when they are out i close the cage so the cant get to their seed (Wicked aint i lol) then i get a plate of veg and put a tiny amount of seed on top and leave it i make sure they see me put seed on top and it works for me


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Any progress is good progress congratulations! Pretty soon he'll want to be around you all of the time!


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah I tried the putting the seeds on top of the vegies - wasn't going to go for that either.

He is rather smart!


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

I have been working with JR for several days know, he will let me rub his head alittle while he eats his millet ( while in the cage ). On Sunday I was able to get him to step, suprised me as much as it did him I think. Have done that each day and he will set on my hand while my hands in the cage.

Today I pulled my hand out of the cage slowly while he was setting and he just looked around the room, then he jumped onto the floor, was very funny he was just walking around.

After a few minutes I put my hand in front of him and said " Step Up " and he did and I slowly took him back to the cage.

He didn't fly good, when we bought him one of his wings was all butchered and we decided it was done like that at the pet store for some reason.

My husband is in the process of making him a little play gym so I hope by Thursday night I can get some pictures of him playing!


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a couple new pictures of JR and the play area we fixed him!
I will bring him in tommorow and see what he thinks, it will take awhile to get use to it I am sure, so far he likes setting on top of the cage and walking around on the floor.


----------

